# microphone not working on 9.2 and 10.0



## victron (May 11, 2014)

Hello,

I have no problem with playing sound, I tested it by `dd if=<file> of=/dev/dsp` but the microphone is not working, I didn't hear anything doing `dd if=/dev/dsp of=/dev/dsp`.


```
# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  88:88
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  96:96
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  90:90
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mic      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer mix      is currently set to  59:59
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100

cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <IDT 92HD81B1C (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <IDT 92HD81B1C (Analog)> (play/rec)
```

I have such problem not only on my customized kernel (FreeBSD 9.2), but also on the live CD of FreeBSD 10.0. I have also done a test on the live CD FreeBSD 9.0 - everything OK with playing and recording.

Could you advice, did I miss some changes on 9.2 (10.0)? Where is my problem?


----------



## gentoobob (Jul 3, 2014)

On your video card, are you using HDMI?  If so, use DVI or VGA, and see if that helps.


----------

